# Chicken ladders



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

My hens like to fly up to the best box and roost. Anyone have any help on getting them to use th ladder? I tried meal worms on the steps and that didn't work. I'm thinking about just removing te ladder so they have more room to fly up. Any suggestions?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are funny little creatures with strong minds about what they do & don't want. Mine have used ladders on rare occasion. Finally took mine out.


----------



## berger (Aug 6, 2012)

I took mine out also. It was just taking up valuable space and they never used it.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I have one but I agree, even as chicks they stopped using it fast.


----------

